# Rosenburg hatchies



## ScalyMung (Aug 18, 2014)

Found These starting to hatch this morning 1 is out already and the other is still hatching
still got a few more eggs to go so hopefully they will hatch as well
Cheers Deano:lol:


----------



## edendj01 (Aug 18, 2014)

oh they are so cute! good luck with them!


----------



## baker (Aug 18, 2014)

Awesome, good going with breeding and hatching these guys. It's cool to see a less common species being breed.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## ScalyMung (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks
I wasn't expecting these to hatch until this Friday at the earliest going by last years incubation time [MENTION=28684]baker[/MENTION] yea I'm quite stocked as not many people have bred these before and there is bugger all info on breeding them as well
fingers crossed for some more to hatch
Cheers Deano


----------



## eipper (Aug 18, 2014)

Are they for sale?


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 18, 2014)

You'll have to get in line, lol.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 18, 2014)

Think Deans hanging onto a few to replace his ageing breeders, the others are probably spoken but with any luck hopefully some eggs this season as well 


Rick


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 18, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## stephensii (Aug 19, 2014)

I am so glad you are producing these guys!. great to see them in the hobby, i will be sure to get in line for a pair in a few years


----------



## Native_EWD (Aug 19, 2014)

Any chance you could throw up some photos of the parents?  We are all thinking it


----------



## ScalyMung (Aug 19, 2014)

eipper said:


> Are they for sale?


Sorry Scott
They are all spoken for a while ago now 
but will let you know if I'm lucky enough to breed them again this season
Cheers Deano

- - - Updated - - -



Native_EWD said:


> Any chance you could throw up some photos of the parents?  We are all thinking it



Here are a few pics of the adults mating last season
The hatchies that these 3 produce are much better looking than the adults as I've had a couple of their off spring in the past before I was lucky enough to be able to buy them a couple of years ago
Cheers Deano
View attachment 312000

View attachment 311999

View attachment 312001


View attachment 312003
View attachment 312002


----------



## Native_EWD (Aug 19, 2014)

ScalyMung said:


> Sorry Scott
> They are all spoken for a while ago now
> but will let you know if I'm lucky enough to breed them again this season
> Cheers Deano
> ...



Attachments didn't work mate


----------



## ScalyMung (Aug 19, 2014)

AHHHH I try again soon
Cheers Deano

- - - Updated - - -

hopefully this works


----------



## insitu (Aug 19, 2014)

well done, something i havent seen for a while 
would you by any chance keep me in mind if you have another lot come through, iv been trying to find this species for a few years now with no luck


----------



## ScalyMung (Aug 20, 2014)

insitu said:


> well done, something i havent seen for a while
> would you by any chance keep me in mind if you have another lot come through, iv been trying to find this species for a few years now with no luck


No worries mate will do 
Cheers Deano8)


----------



## adderboy (Aug 20, 2014)

insitu said:


> well done, something i havent seen for a while
> would you by any chance keep me in mind if you have another lot come through, iv been trying to find this species for a few years now with no luck



Depends how much you want them. Rosenbergs can be legally collected and exported from WA. There are a couple of licensed takers here who could help you out if you are willing to accept wild caught animals.

S


----------



## insitu (Aug 20, 2014)

na their a pain to deal with


----------



## ScalyMung (Aug 20, 2014)

adderboy said:


> Depends how much you want them. Rosenbergs can be legally collected and exported from WA. There are a couple of licensed takers here who could help you out if you are willing to accept wild caught animals.
> 
> S


that's all good but mine are Kangaroo Island local 
they are a bigger and much brighter than the mainland species
Cheers Deano


----------

